# back on bentyl



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I took bentyl for years and years and then in oOt when everyhitng shut down I got off- was fine up till about 3 weeks ago when i quit my beer in the afternoon regime to poop. now I have a pain in my right side all the time and go very incomplete. took one this morning and the pain is gone but I feel "high" Ill probably feel sleepy before its over- any other med out there for pain that doesn't make you feel drugged? I don't remeber feeling like this before- maybe b/c ive been off of it for 8 months???


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

that should read October..oopes Im bad with typos


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I take Pamine Forte, it is an anti-spasmodic as well. The 2.5 mg gives me no side effects whatsoever, but the 5mg can tend to make me loopy. Nu-lev was tried previously, but it did nothing for the pain, just gave me dry mouth.


----------



## 22177 (Jun 26, 2006)

HEY! My doc. has just put me on bentyl. I was wondering if you could tell me what exactly i should expect when i begin taking it. Anything would be helpful. thanx


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

well, when I first astarted years ana dyears ago I just remeber feeling a litlle sleepy and "high" on it- dry mouth too. but recently when I tried agian I felt sick- that could be something else I don't know. Im not taking it now except if it gets bad and I only take one at bedtime. it does help the pain though!!!everyone is different and you may not expersience any bad side effect- you will also adjust as you stay on it- I took it for over 10 years-


----------



## 22177 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for responding. You talk of the side effects....umm i dont exactly have the best reactions to medication. I was wondering if you knew of any other medications that could stop the pain without the side effects...you know the mirical drug! I have severe abdominal pain that i control with Levsin .375mg 2x a day. If i miss one dose, you can forget me being able to function. I dont want to be put on pain medication, but that is my only other option according to my doc. in Chicago. Ill. If you have any ideas, please let me know. You can read my story blog at aflacgrl###yahoo.com. Thanx again!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

unfortunately there isn't any other meds like bently- antispasmoidic - that don't have the same side effects. i asked my dr. not too long ago the same question.


----------



## 15682 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I asked my doctor about this too and she said the same ingriedient is in all these meds so you get pretty much the same side effects with anything. Bentyl did work for me though but it made me really sick. I had no appetite and I was really dizzy and tired. My doctor gave me Donnatol now which doesn't have too many side effects, but also doesn't work as well


----------



## 22177 (Jun 26, 2006)

I can not believe it! I have been on bentyl now for two weeks and am having great success! It has reduced my stomach pain, and no side effects have occured yet!?! I AM STILL UNABLE TO GET A B.M. WITHOUT THE USE OF AN ENEMA....BUT HOPEFULLY THAT DAY WILL COME SOON! WAY EXCITED!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

afalc. what are you taking to help go? have you tried miralax, zelnorm and milk of mag? i take all three plus reglan which is a motility drug. having success Praise God!


----------



## 22177 (Jun 26, 2006)

The only thing that gets me to have a bowel movement is an enema...and those are not working as well as they use to. I have tried mirilax, zelnorm but not mom. I had a week off of school my senior year that we dedicated to doing nothing but laxatives and exc. It was supposed to be the week of relief...nothing happened. Everything cramped me with no relief. The only that has ever helped me are enemas..


----------

